

The Neo4j REST Server - Part1: Get it going - nawroth
http://blog.neo4j.org/2010/04/neo4j-rest-server-part1-get-it-going.html

======
mark_l_watson
A cool addition to a very useful project. That said, I prefer using JRuby and
Neo4j in embedded mode: the Ruby bindings are very good.

------
toddstavish
Awesome. I had to build this myself! Nice to see it as a feature now.

------
MartinMond
So does that mean Neo4J can now be used in closed source projects?

~~~
mark_l_watson
I don't think so. If the REST server is part of a larger system then I believe
that the AGPL requires that the other networked software components need to be
AGPLed.

They do have a commercial license (I think that they charge $1K for a 1-server
perpetual commercial non-AGPL license).

~~~
al_james
How about if the Neo4J REST component was (say) one of a few options (the
others being something like FlockDB or a mysql implementation)... In effect
you would need to bring your own Neo4J platform to use the larger sytem, and
Neo4J would not be a core component of it.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Good point, but I am not sure. The key thing is to respect the wishes of the
authors of a package so I would just contact the Neo4j developers and ask
them.

~~~
al_james
I have posted on their mailing list.

However, I guess that if you dont distribute a copy of the Neo4J package with
your code, they basically have no say?

